# Will Work For Silver...



## SquirrelBait (Jun 6, 2014)

I'm baby sitting a friend's dog for pre-1964 coins. G'head, tax me for approximately five bucks!


----------



## SquirrelBait (Jun 6, 2014)

Arklatex said:


> You're one slick squirrel. Nicely done.


Thank you! Not only that but the DVM hospital had a fire so local boarding is not happening. That, And I charge less than they do.

Everybody plays, Everybody wins...


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I am too old for a baby-sitter and too damn young for live in care... what game will you play with this old married man - that his wife would "approve" of? Not everyone plays the same kinds of games or pays in the same way. :twisted:

love ya!


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Paul...I would pimp your old ass out to some pipe hitten home boys from compton. They would pay top dollar to get their mitts on you. specially if I threw out that photo with the caption of "**** the police...and the home boyz"


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Old SF Guy said:


> Paul...I would pimp your old ass out to some pipe hitten home boys from compton. They would pay top dollar to get their mitts on you.


I really don't think they would like it... really!


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

LOL..your a sick ****er for liking that post paul.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Well, you're right about me - I am a sick... fellow by most standards.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

SquirrelBait said:


> I'm baby sitting a friend's dog for pre-1964 coins. G'head, tax me for approximately five bucks!


Money talks, bullshit walks... Sounds like a good deal on both sides to me.

Edit: It is your *DUTY* to legally deny the IRS every red cent you can.


----------



## SquirrelBait (Jun 6, 2014)

Inor said:


> Money talks, bullshit walks... Sounds like a good deal on both sides to me.
> 
> Edit: It is your *DUTY* to legally deny the IRS every red cent you can.


Like a wise man said; "If ya don't like it, Quit buyin' it!"


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

SquirrelBait said:


> I'm baby sitting a friend's dog for pre-1964 coins. G'head, tax me for approximately five bucks!


Good work when you can get it. What if he pays you in penny or even nickels?


----------



## SquirrelBait (Jun 6, 2014)

PalmettoTree said:


> Good work when you can get it. What if he pays you in penny or even nickels?


Nope, Silver was stipulated. He would be blowing a good deal if he screwed me. Besides, It would be too big a pain in the butt to count out all those pennies or nickles.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

So if someone pays me is silver for something I only owe taxes on the face value price of the silver?
Wow if so,, Sounds like one more reason to use silver as currency.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I have noticed a trend in silver being used as payment with people that do a lot of trading.
I usually just ask if they take "real money" some say "what?" some smile and say "What have you got?" 
I bought a set of tires and wheels (off a new truck) for $21.85 real money. He wanted $350 paper stuff firm.
But when I asked about using silver it was a whole new game. 
At the prices where they are right now I try and get 16-to-1 face I buy at 14-to-1 nice discount


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

SquirrelBait said:


> Nope, Silver was stipulated. He would be blowing a good deal if he screwed me. Besides, It would be too big a pain in the butt to count out all those pennies or nickles.


That's the way to go,, Great investment,, Great for trading,, somewhat resistant to SHTF and sticking it to the man all at the same time. 
doing stuff like this may help get our country back. No one has got to do a lot. Just think if everyone did a little.
5 bucks real money?= $70 wholesale buy for cash $80 when spending or trading. 
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,14 to 1 ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,16 to 1,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

And some say that silver has no value--- fools


----------



## SquirrelBait (Jun 6, 2014)

This is just me, But I feel that real money keeps every one honest. In my mind, Fiat carries a sort of sickness. A mental or moral illness if you will. 

Giving real value for real value is healthy.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

SquirrelBait said:


> This is just me, But I feel that real money keeps every one honest. In my mind, Fiat carries a sort of sickness. A mental or moral illness if you will.
> 
> Giving real value for real value is healthy.


True, but as soon as too many catch on the economy will crater world wide.


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

jimb1972 said:


> True, but as soon as too many catch on the economy will crater world wide.


Like it's not going to anyway?

At least we will be holding something worthwhile.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Ok so if I swing a deal on a new car at the dealership and pay him in silver,,,,,,If they only tax face value then the
dealer could clam a loss on the car? And I could get a great deal? I know the guy that owns the Chevy place HUmmmmm,
Food for thought Oh,, And the taxes on the car would be based on the face value of the silver coins? 
I would use paper stuff to pay the taxes LOL $1875 for a new $30,000 car? I would say silver is holding a great value.
Hey,,, Thats like a 1960 price on a new car. Same price now as then. Using the same money. So if we would have stayed on 
the silver and gold standard would prices have stayed down better than they did? Gas would be $.25?


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

You can get by with that until someone turns you in. One reason people get by with some things is it is not cost effective for the IRS to investigate. Once you have their attention they will let you dig yourself a hole you cannot get out of.


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

Slightly off topic, but I read somewhere that in Louisiana, it's illegal to pay cash at a second hand store, or possibly at yard sales. 
Sounds like an illegal law, by the way.
I wonder if that would apply to silver rounds or bars, as opposed to official US coins. :?:


----------



## SquirrelBait (Jun 6, 2014)

Good question. Of course they don't say what it would be legal to pay in?


----------



## oldgrouch (Jul 11, 2014)

The last time i purchased a roll of dimes I paid $90.00 for it. Yesterday is was $70.00. However, I just blew this month's play money on a new bow. By the way, if paid in cash, I doubt I would declare it on my taxes. Call me a scofflaw --- like fearless leader in the White House. I like silver!


----------

